
Yakety - YaketyMatt
https://yakety.co.uk
======
YaketyMatt
Hi everyone, I have managed to get my platform, Yakety, into a state where it
is just about usable and I'm looking for Beta users to put it through its
paces and inform me of the direction it should go next. If have project that
is suitable and you're interested then get in touch with me at
matt@yakety.co.uk to discuss the potential of us developing your system
collaboratively. All the best, Matt

